

Innovation Becoming More Open - Economist Special Report - jamiequint
http://economist.com/specialreports/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9928154

======
eru
>>Larry Keeley of Doblin, a innovation consultancy, has followed this debate
closely for decades and insists the answer is clear: "Creativity is maybe 2%
of the innovation process. It's a vanishingly small component, and it's the
part you can acquire from outside the firm."<<

From a follow up article
([http://economist.com/specialreports/displaystory.cfm?story_i...](http://economist.com/specialreports/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9928251))

